# Smoked Catfish



## stevecylka (Sep 20, 2012)

I smoked up some catfish yesterday. It was really nice. I let them marinate in a  herb marinade for an hour which gave them a nice flavour. First time doing catfish. I was a little worried they might dry out, but they did not at all. Will be trying again!

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/09/smoked-catfish-with-herb-marinade/













smoked catfish text.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 20, 2012


















smoked catfish 600 450 1.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 20, 2012


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good to me !


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks excellent!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice !! 
My wife wants some smoke fish soon


----------



## cfaist (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great. I tried hot smokeing some a few weeks ago. Brined them with salt, water, white wine, lemon pepper, garlic, and thyme for an hour . Them patted them dry and sprinkled brown sugar on them before the smoke. My dad called it candy and ate 3 fillets by the time I got done with my first one!. Yours look awesome, thanks for sharing, Have to try that one.


----------



## stevecylka (Sep 20, 2012)

rubbed with brown sugar eh!?!? That sounds tasty. Reminds me of how I like to smoke salmon


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks awesome!  I have some shark fillets I need to put in the smoker.

  Mike


----------



## jreich94 (Oct 13, 2012)

That looks good.  I have a freezer full of catfish filets.  Looks like I need to put the fryer up and smoke some.


----------

